# bull breeds show bournemouth



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

sunday 4th of may from mid day 
all dogs welcome entering or not
dogs must be on lead and under control at all times
if you are intersted in this event details and venue are on my web site home page click on link Blue Staff Terrier for Stud


----------

